
$26.7 Billion Revenue; 7 Million iPads, 16 Million iPhones Sold - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/18/apple-q1-2011/
======
petervandijck
7 million iPads is a pretty good market to develop for. How many Windows users
where there in, say, 1990?

~~~
muhfuhkuh
"7 million iPads is a pretty good market to develop for."

That's just the quarter. I think there's 15 million total running around. For
a product that is not even a year old. Astounding.

~~~
gamble
And nearly twice their per-unit Mac sales for the quarter.

Ten years of work on OSX barely shifts the needle; less than a year of iPad
sales breaks the gauge. It's pretty clear which OS is more important to Apple
now.

~~~
bitskits
"Ten years of work on OSX barely shifts the needle; less than a year of iPad
sales breaks the gauge. It's pretty clear which OS is more important to Apple
now."

It's unfortunate, but I think you're right. OS X is BY FAR my favorite Apple
product (even over the hardware, which is beautiful, but seems to be trending
down with regards to quality). iOS is the money-maker though; Apple would be
hard pressed to not see it as the future of the company. Boo.

Dear Apple,

I don't want iOS on my desktop. I want OS X on my desktop. Please.

~~~
ra
I've gone full circle in the last few years regarding my choice of desktop. I
used to love only Linux. Then I bought a mac, and thought OSX was the shizz.

But more recently, I've been tending to use Linux more, and more and more.

I'm not sure if it's because Linux has gotten better, or because OSX has just
enough quirks to be annoying. (eg: launchctl, Apple Python).

OSX is probably the best consumer / business desktop in existence. But
personally, I'm falling in love with Linux again.

~~~
jeberle
You should spend some time w/ FreeBSD.

~~~
bitskits
Care to elaborate on why you feel that way? I'm not a BSD user, but I am
interested in why you might feel it a good alternative to Linux or OS X.

------
davej
"Excellence Has Become a Habit"… nice snippet from Tim Cook.

~~~
microtherion
Alluding to this Aristotle quote, which I recall being quoted in one of Steve
Jobs' speeches:
[http://thinkexist.com/quotation/we_are_what_we_repeatedly_do...](http://thinkexist.com/quotation/we_are_what_we_repeatedly_do-
excellence_then-is/12820.html)

------
riobard
Is anyone feeling that Apple products are particularly sticky and viral? I
found myself keep wanting to buy more Apple products ever since I bought my
first MacBook. And I tend to recommend Apple products to my friends much more
than any other brands I love before. Or am I just hooked…

------
Nemisis7654
I'd imagine that the number of iPhones sold are only going to go up now that
it's coming to Verizon.

------
erikstarck
Insanely great.

------
callmeed
Since this is an earnings report ... would you buy AAPL right now?

~~~
meterplech
Don't know- but I did buy some this morning the second I realized that Steve
Job's announcement was coming right before earnings. If nothing else, Apple
knows how to time things. Also, Tim Cook has been speaking more publicly and
being put in a higher profile ever since Steve's last leave in 2009.

------
cstross
Hmm. IBM's revenue in 2009 was around $95Bn, near as I can tell.

Has Apple now overtaken IBM in revenue? If so, that's an astonishing
turnaround from 20 years ago ...

~~~
magicalist
it looks like IBM pulled in $29 billion last quarter, so still ahead, but just
barely. Regardless, it has been a remarkable turnaround.

